# IAP Management Team Roster



## jeff

Here is the roster for the IAP Management Team.

*Head Moderator* - Mr. Andrew Jordan maxwell_smart007
Andrew leads the moderation team and is responsible for ensuring that we all adhere to the Terms of Service and the Acceptable Use Policy.

*Activities Manager* - Mr. Mike Redburn mredburn
Mike is responsible for all formal activities at the site, such as raffles, auctions, contests, swaps, etc. Please check with him before beginning any activity.

*Local Chapter Manager* - Mr. Ed Brown ed4copies
Ed is responsible for developing and managing our network of local (i.e. in person) chapters. Check with Ed for help in forming a chapter in your area.

*Group Purchase Coordinator* - Mr. Mannie Steglich Monty
Mannie is responsible for coordinating all group purchase activities and for providing tips, tools, and techniques to help run buys. If you would like to run a group purchase or have an idea or suggestion in this area, contact Mannie.

*Library and Resource Manager* - Mr. Wayne Racinowski Wayne
Wayne is responsible for developing and managing the library and reference information at the site. He solicits contributions from authors, helps produce and edit tutorials and articles, and coordinates the indexing of that content. If you have a tutorial or reference information you'd like made a part of the library or added as a reference, contact Wayne.

*IAP Co-Founder & Site Administrator* - Mr. Jeff Brown jeff


----------

